# Mémoire virtuelle activée, ou non?



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2001)

J'ai entendu qu'Apple conseillait d'activer la mémoire virtuelle sur les Macs pour améliorer les performances.

Or, lorsqu'on fait ceci, la sélection des menus est justement plus lente.

Avec 256Mb de RAM, je ne vois pas en tout cas l'utilité de la laisser activée...

[09 janvier 2002 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## benR (11 Juillet 2001)

Je pense que tu veux parler de mémoire virtuelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A mon avis aussi, quand on a 256 Mo de RAM, c'est pas très utile d'activer la mémoire virtuelle...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2001)

Oui, lapsus, je voulais parler de mémoire virtuelle, pas de mémoire vive... 

J'ai corrigé le post... et le nom du sujet...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[09 janvier 2002 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2001)

certain soft n'aime pas la mémoire virtuel (toast, photoshop,...) vu que tu a 256 mo, laisse la déactivé


----------

